# CA for Finishing



## avbill (Nov 17, 2007)

There are three different CA glues  Fast medium and slow  I believe. I have been using  "Hot Stuff" Super T 

So would you use the 'Original CA'  for the finishing a pen or what?  Always searching for a better finish. 

Bill DAniels


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't use CA to finish pens, any longer. I got tired of the fumes. I am currently using Enduro and like it very much. It may take longer, but I'm not doing production

But, with my limited experience with CA. I used thin to seal and medium to finish it. I still use thin on occasion to seal the oily woods.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 17, 2007)

I use thin, medium and thick. Situation and circumstances, plus wisdom gained through experience dictate which I use, how much and when.

It is variable for me. Some pens, I use only thin, some thin and medium and others - all three.


----------



## guts (Nov 17, 2007)

Bill,all I use is two thin,two thick regular ca. and finish it off with hut plastic polish,works for me.


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 18, 2007)

bill, like they all said, you can use any CA viscosity to finish with. if you're looking for a supplier, try here:
http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html

great prices on the glue and it's great CA also. low shipping cost too!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 18, 2007)

Like Hank, we use all three.  One thing we have found is that the more coats and thicker the finish, the deeper the finish will be.  With that being said not all woods look good with a deep shine finish.  The wood will dictate what you need to use and you will only learn this through experience (trial and error).  We have used the Zap brand and the EZ-Bond brands.  We have found that the EZ-Bond "seems" to have more fumes, but the product essentialy works the same.

When we first started out we were given instructions from a local pen turner who teaches pen turning.  His formula was 4 coats of thin, sand, 3 coats of medium, sand, 3-4 coats of thin, sand and polish.  We vary from this but the mind set is still the same.

Mike & Linda


----------



## jtate (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't think that CA layers meld into one another like lacquer does.  Lacquer does this because it's essentially little flakes of the substance dissolved in a solvent which evaporates (off- gasses) as the lacquer cures.  When you put another coat of lacquer on it you're putting the solvent on the prior lacquer layer and dissolving a little of the prior layer as the subsequent one is applied and cured.

I don't think this is the same process with CA.  CA's curing process is not simply an evaporative one.  It's a chemical reaction between the wood and the CA (or the CA and whatever it's put on).  It's a heat-producing sort of chemical reaction which is another reason I don't think it is the same as the dissolving-lacquer layer finish.  

That's what I think and it's worth exactly what you've paid for it.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 19, 2007)

Julia,

CA does meld with other coats. There is a chemical interaction that allows for what you call "dissolve" into each layer. It is a different process from lacquer but it does blend. This can be circumvented by waxed layers which will cause some problems.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Nov 22, 2007)

After I sand my pen blanks to 600 grit I put on PSI's EEE Ultra Shine, then I put on their Shellawax,and then the Behlens woodturners finish,and last of all I buff it with renaissance wax. It gives a pretty good shine. Does CA give a better look?


----------



## LostintheWoods (Nov 22, 2007)

No, CA will not give a "better look" than your process---but it absolutely WILL give one that will last a heckuva lot longer!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 3, 2008)

Lostinthewoods,
How much longer are we talking here?
How long can one expect a ca finish to last compared to any other finish?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

CA finish will last longer then most of the platings on our kits


----------



## jtate (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ldb2000_
> 
> CA finish will last longer then most of the platings on our kits



Sadly that could be a comment on the poor quality of the platings on the kits we get now.


----------

